# Phlebotomy/ EKG Certs or Paramedic School?



## Maya (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi, I'm a recent EMT grad in the Bay Area.  Getting frustrated looking for jobs, as the only places hiring are really terrible private ambulance companies (one of the hiring managers actually told me I was waaaay older than anyone else who worked there and that I could be the mom of the company -- I'm 29.  He then started bragging about how he could call up the EMS authority and have an EMT's license taken away if he wanted.  He was telling me this in the interview.)

Anyway, looking into lots of different possibilities.  Signed up to volunteer at Highland Hospital ER Volunteer Program and I'm looking into becoming an ER Tech eventually.

I was just wondering, is it worth getting the Phlebotomy and EKG certs now, or should I just wait til I go to Paramedic School in a year's time?  I'm guessing that the credits won't transfer to Medic School, so I'd probably have to take the classes again.  Looks like it's about 15 credits for each Cert.  Is that what's required for ER Tech, or is there a shorter class you can take?

Are there any jobs or volunteer programs where I could get trained and certified on the job?  Someone told me they do this through Red Cross or Stanford Hospital (or Standford College?), but it didn't look like it from the websites.

Any suggestions?  I'm getting desperate!  I even applied for a Coroner Tech position and a Patient Transporter/ Patient Lift position, but haven't heard back.  :sad:


----------



## VentMedic (Jul 3, 2009)

If you continue to work in the ED you will still need your phlebotomy cert since Paramedic school will not teach you the requirements.   As far as doing 12-leads in the ED, that can usually be taught in under 30 minutes.
The filing and paperwork will be the most difficult thing.


----------



## LucidResq (Jul 3, 2009)

Don't think that looking at jobs besides ED tech is "desperate." Those positions are highly competitive in most areas, and I've only seen people with several years of field experience and/or paramedics work in them. 

Keep trying to get those patient transporter jobs, if you can. They will get your feet in the door. My best friend, a nursing student and EMT-B works in a busy ER as a transport tech. This is the best ER position she could get despite being a BSN nursing student, EMT-B with IV approval, 6 years experience in SAR, 6 mo. volunteering on an ambulance and 1 year interning in a NICU. 

 She not only gets the experience of talking to pts and working in a hospital setting, they also routinely use her to do chest compressions (she is so good at this, she has her own special stool and Drs and nurses request her by name) and other ED tech tasks when needed. Also, the hospital is eager to provide tuition assistance both in nursing and EMS. 

I would say go for the phlebotomy and EKG, and then still go to medic school. You will learn relevant skills, and will definitely become a more likely candidate for an ED tech position. Out here for most tech positions, IV and EKG certs are required within 6 mo. of hire. The positions are competitive, so in reality you won't be looked at if you don't have them while applying. 

While the credits won't transfer to your medic class, the skills and knowledge will, and you'll have a head start.


----------



## Maya (Jul 3, 2009)

Hey, thanks for the replies.  That was quick!

I didn't mean anything against the other jobs.  I guess I forgot to mention that the jobs I've been applying for are anywhere between San Diego and Shasta County, which is a far stretch, considering it's really far to travel for an interview and I'm probably much less qualified than the tens or hundreds of other applicants.  It seems like there just aren't any jobs right now.

Thanks, again, for the advice!  I think I will sign up for the Phlebotomy and EKG classes.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 3, 2009)

Having those certs before you get in to medic school can only make it easier when you go over that stuff in class, and for the tricky sticks in the field.


But, also go to medic school.


----------



## Level1pedstech (Jul 4, 2009)

Dont be discouraged if it takes a few tries to get on as a tech, for each spot that opens there are plenty of very well qualified applicants. The good news is the turnover rate is very high, most techs move on to bigger and better things. In four years I have seen at least 20 people shuffle through our facility.  

 I work on the pediatric side of a level one ED, I still pull shifts on the adult side and lately we have had a ton of medic students doing clinicals, almost every one has asked about getting on as a tech. The experience alone is golden and the pay is far above what EMT-B's are making on rigs here in the northwest. Requirements are different in every area and facility so dont assume every ED in California will be the same. Most techs have had some kind of pre hospital experience and know what to expect as far as working "conditions" in the ED setting. We do have some CNA's that float into the position but they just dont seem to fit as well as people who have some field experience.

 Keep putting in applications and you will eventually get the call for an interview. PM me before you interview and I will give you some "nuggets" and do's and dont's to help you prepare. 

 As far as phlebotomy and EKG's go, things are changing and you will eventually need to be certified to preform blood draws. I was an IV tech when I started in the ED with field experience but I still had to take the hospital course. EKG's will be taught during your orientation to the unit and you get better with practice. Good luck!

 Doug


----------



## VentMedic (Jul 4, 2009)

Level1pedstech said:


> As far as phlebotomy and EKG's go, things are changing and you will eventually need to be certified to preform blood draws.


 
In CA you need the Phlebotomy Cert with the State.


----------

